# Extradition issue



## WizardBlown (Oct 6, 2021)

So Im currently in Oregon and am on probation for four different felonies, burglary 1, unauthorized use of a vehicle, and aggravated harassment X2 for spitting on cops during arrests. 
The burglary is class a, the others class c.
My question is regarding extradition, i know Oregon will only pick up class C's from bordering states, but I'm not sure on the class a for burglary.
I am just wondering if anyone has dealt with this issue in any state and has any idea if a Nationwide warrant would likely be issued over an unoccupied residential burglary.

Thanks and sorry if I posted this is the wrong place or it's not allowed


----------



## Colinleath (Oct 7, 2021)

Not sure this is helpful, but i met someone in Austin, NV who left Oregon years ago partly due to some car-related criminal history. I'd guess it was dui? It's a small town on the "america's loneliest highway" (not so lonely any more). 

Your best bet I'd guess would be to visit the local law library (often near the county courthouse). And or spend some time studying r/legaladvice. Read the side bar (not always obvious on mobile). Sort by top all time posts and read a bit. Search the subreddit for "extradition" , read everything there. Then maybe try asking your question if it's not already answered.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know how it works with Oregon exactly but it normally boils down to whether or not the state you're in has an extradition agreement with whatever state it's out of, and if they think they'll get paid for sending you back. Lots of states won't send you more than a state over for anything non-violent. Nevada will take you back from anywhere and slap you with the extradition bill, which if you don't pay in a timely manner can result another warrant/more jail time. In Elko I was in jail with a dude who had gotten picked up in Texas for unpaid speeding tickets. Most states don't care that much though. I've seen people get picked up on assault warrants outta UT in CA and be back on the street a day later after CA decided it wasn't worth it to send them back. So basically I'd say avoid WA, NV and Tx and you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Tony G (Oct 9, 2021)

WizardBlown said:


> So Im currently in Oregon and am on probation for four different felonies, burglary 1, unauthorized use of a vehicle, and aggravated harassment X2 for spitting on cops during arrests.
> The burglary is class a, the others class c.
> My question is regarding extradition, i know Oregon will only pick up class C's from bordering states, but I'm not sure on the class a for burglary.
> I am just wondering if anyone has dealt with this issue in any state and has any idea if a Nationwide warrant would likely be issued over an unoccupied residential burglary.
> ...


Do not go into Washington they don't play at all they'll send you back for the hell of it you might have a bolo already it all depends. In my youth i got caught in ny and they sent me back to WA and hit me with the bill over a burglary so idk if they will or not


----------



## CouchPunx (Oct 16, 2021)

travelled with many homies with massive warrants including aggravated assault etc, never once saw someone get extradited from any other state. Even coming back from Canada, they couldn’t be bothered to wait til morning to extradite my friend so they let him go. Can’t speak to any specific states, but it seems like the further you are from the state in question, the less they wanna go through the trouble to deal with you.


----------



## Tony G (Oct 16, 2021)

CouchPunx said:


> travelled with many homies with massive warrants including aggravated assault etc, never once saw someone get extradited from any other state. Even coming back from Canada, they couldn’t be bothered to wait til morning to extradite my friend so they let him go. Can’t speak to any specific states, but it seems like the further you are from the state in question, the less they wanna go through the trouble to deal with you.


Nah it all depends on the state honestly some states have agreements with other states like i know Tennessee has one with every other state because it a haven for bail jumpers and there's no bounty hunters to go get them


----------



## CouchPunx (Oct 17, 2021)

Tony G said:


> Nah it all depends on the state honestly some states have agreements with other states like i know Tennessee has one with every other state because it a haven for bail jumpers and there's no bounty hunters to go get them


Damn that’s good to know. Guess we been lucky.


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey buddy Oregon has certain laws with mandatory minimum sentencing laws. (Burg 1) Your crime falls under the 
(Denny Smith law)
which has mandatory sentencing guidelines (Denny Smith) you will be extradited.


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 8, 2021)

Dang bro I just re-read your most likely good. I thought you ran from pending charges but I can tell you that I know that Oregon often times won't extradite even from California unless you are wanted for a Measure 11, Denny Smith crime or a class a felony and I mean sometimes PV violations but... You are prob good bro


----------

